# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  سحابة ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

سحابــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ..~ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYdAJvrRW1s&NR=1




 
سحابه


جف الكلام ومـدت يدينهـا فـوق :  .... أخترت هذي .. وأنت شف لك سحابهقلت .. ويديني تحتضنها مثل طوق ..  :أختـرت هـذي هـذي أكثـر رحابـههذي دفا صوتٍ مـن البـرد  مخنـوقهذي سـؤالٍ نصـف عمـري جوابـههذي هي اللي عرّفتني علـى  الشـوقهذي قدر .. ماكنـت حاسـب حسابـهقطعة حزن في جيب بالـي  ومشقـوقومضة فرح في عيـون نـاسٍ  غلابـهأن سولفت فـي ثغرهـا لمعـة بـروقوإن سرّحت في عيونها صمـت غابـهواليا اضحكت نورٍ من الفجر مسـروقواليـا بكـت تحـزن عليهـا الكـآبـهحبي لهـا لـوأدري ان فيـه  مخلـوققدّ حبّ مثلـه .. قلـت :  "ياللغرابـه"هالآدمي من وين له قلـب  وعـروق؟!والصبر هالمسكين مـن ويـن  جابـه؟وأنـا أتكلّـم .. ردّت عيونهـا فــوقثم تمتمت : من هي هالأكثر  رحابـه؟؟قلت ويدينـي تحتضنهـا مثـل  طـوقفـي ذمتـي ماشفـت غيـرك سحابـه

----------

